# Midcoast Cubing 2018 - Augusta Maine



## CornerCutter (Mar 2, 2018)

5th competition in Maine!

Registration is almost full.

Events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx, Skewb, and OH.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MidcoastCubing2018


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 13, 2018)

2 days!


----------

